# No high pass crossover?



## TypeA (Aug 14, 2010)

Hey all, sorry if this is a silly question, but doing a little research on a klipsch sub10 I found this on amazon, "The subwoofer's built-in, steep-slope (24dB/octave) low-pass crossover." Does this mean that the speaker connections (high level) do not have a cross over? I only ask as Ill be hooking up full range outputs from my receiver and actually using the cross over in the sub for bookshelf speakers.


----------



## Kal Rubinson (Aug 3, 2006)

Exactly. Docs say: "OUTPUTS L/R High level speaker binding posts (passthru)" 

If you need a LP filter for your main speakers, you will have to buy/build/add it yourself.


----------



## TypeA (Aug 14, 2010)

D'oh, thanks Kal. Seems strange they would put in a cross over and only make it available via the low pass. :dontknow:


----------



## Kal Rubinson (Aug 3, 2006)

TypeA said:


> D'oh, thanks Kal. Seems strange they would put in a cross over and only make it available via the low pass. :dontknow:


Not really. It is an easy way to cut costs/price as most people use the line level inputs from an LFE output these days.


----------



## jackfish (Dec 27, 2006)

Kal Rubinson said:


> Exactly. Docs say: "OUTPUTS L/R High level speaker binding posts (passthru)"
> 
> If you need a LP filter for your main speakers, you will have to buy/build/add it yourself.


You would want a high pass filter for the main speakers.

You could just put the appropriate value capacitor inline the positive speaker wire for a 6 dB/octave slope. Add the appropriate value parallel coil after the capacitor for a 12 dB/octave slope. Not the greatest solution, but it would work.


----------

